# Solved: call block for landline



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Does anyone know of a way to block unwanted calls on a landline? Preferably free software. I have searched and found many different ones but they seem to be for cell phones. I am tired of these unwanted calls and the "Dot Not Call List" is a farce. I have filed so many complaints, many on the same caller and they do NOTHING, so I don't waste my time filing any longer.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Not free, but I have a caller ID box (cost about $20) that takes care of most of them. When I receive a call from a number that I do not want to call again, I press the reject button which blocks future calls from the same number. It doesn't work for "Unknown Number" and "Blocked Number" calls, but works for most.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Thank you Frank4d
I have caller ID now and use it as a monitoring system, when an annoying call comes in I check the # and if it is from a different calling area I let the answering machine get it. What you are suggesting is not the answer I am looking for. These callers use different numbers all the time .I have anonymous call rejection on my phone line and still some calls come in marked unknown. seems we can't beat these pests. I will wait and see if someone else has an idea how to stop these calls.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

4dsmom said:


> Thank you Frank4d
> I have caller ID now and use it as a monitoring system, when an annoying call comes in I check the # and if it is from a different calling area I let the answering machine get it. What you are suggesting is not the answer I am looking for. These callers use different numbers all the time .I have anonymous call rejection on my phone line and still some calls come in marked unknown. seems we can't beat these pests. I will wait and see if someone else has an idea how to stop these calls.


Have you taken the time to get your number on the " do not call list" ? Even if you have or will do the unwanted calls will never end so just enjoy your 15 free cruises, thousands of free Viagra pills and lotto winnings.

One last tip... if you see a suspicious number don't let your answering machine get it. The call generating software will record it as a " hit " and think you like answering their calls.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Guyzer
What you suggest does not help me. I have my number on Do Not Call list and I have reported these callers more times than one can count . It t is a waste of time for that organization does NOTHING! My answering machine is for my convenience and if I would turn it off I wouldn't get any messages. I will keep trying, I will find a way to stop them, hopefully in this lifetime!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

4dsmom said:


> Guyzer
> What you suggest does not help me. I have my number on Do Not Call list and I have reported these callers more times than one can count . It t is a waste of time for that organization does NOTHING! My answering machine is for my convenience and if I would turn it off I wouldn't get any messages. I will keep trying, I will find a way to stop them, hopefully in this lifetime!


Um.... use your call display as an answering machine. Surely you are like the vast majority of people and know the numbers of people that are important to you.

I wish you luck finding the magic bullet. If you do find a way please post it her so we can all benefit because you can take solace in knowing that *YOU ARE NOT ALONE*. ( insert evil grin smiley )


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Privacy-Technologies-TZ-900-TeleZapper-900/dp/B00006881R

I have used this before with about a 70% success rate. My grandfather had the same number for 40 yrs!! Over the years he had gotten to the point where literally he would get 10-20 calls a DAY!! After we hooked this up it dropped to about 5-8 a day so it does work...at least for us. Hopefully this will help you


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

thank you,
I will check into it


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

thank you


----------

